# Flensburg und Dänemark



## venni-kisdorf (28. Mai 2009)

Moin Moin, bin jetzt erfolgreich nach Flensburg gezogen, also wesentlich näher an den Fisch ran....  

Könnt ihr mir tipps geben Wohin zum Fischen auf Mefo...

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Christian D (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Schausende, Quellental, Meierwik, Holnis, Habernis, Wassersleben,Bockholmwiek.....Mensch, an der Förde kannst du nirgends so absolut falsch stehen!


----------



## Jacky Fan (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Die Förde ist ein Garant für Fisch. Du musst nur zur rechten Zeit mit dem richtigen Köder am rechten Ort sein.
Bei mir ging in drei Urlauben in Langballig nix, dann in einer Woche gleich drei Stück.
Ansonsten sind im Angelführer die bekanntesten HotSpots etwas näher erleutert.
Christian hat schon etliche aufgezählt


----------



## venni-kisdorf (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Danke für die vielen Tips  ...  

Angelführer ist bestellt ... 

Und dann kann es los gehen...


----------



## DerDuke (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

... du Glücklicher... |schild-g

Und ich muss immer über 500 Km bis an die Küste fahren. #q


----------



## venni-kisdorf (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*



DerDuke schrieb:


> ... du Glücklicher... |schild-g
> 
> Und ich muss immer über 500 Km bis an die Küste fahren. #q


 

Danke Danke... aber auch wenn ich so nah dran bin ich komm einfach nicht öfters los als vorher #c Irgendetwas mache ich falsch ...


----------



## Itets (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Das Problem kenne ich, wohne auch seit fast drei Jahren in Flensburg. Vorher 200km bis zur Küste, aber dafür hatte ich ein Auto. Jetzt kann ich quasi in den Hafen spucken, aber kein Auto. (Und im Hafen angeln ist nicht meine Sache)


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Wenn jemand mal mit möchte, ich fahre sehr sehr regelmäßig nach DK rüber. Bin allerdings blutiger Anfänger , aber dafür kann ich einen geräumigen Wagen anbieten und nen netten Schnack.

Ich studiere in FL und arbeite auch dort. Habe meine Rute immer im Auto und fahre sponton 1-3 mal die Woche rüber.

mfg fabian


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Moin Leute,

wenn ich euch einen kleinen Tipp geben darf!?
Ich war mehrere Male (8x?) am kleinen Belt zwischen Oerby und Heijlsminde. Wenn ich in Flensburg leben würde wäre ich da jedes Wochenende!!!
Absolut spitzenmäßiger Leopardengrund, mit dem Belly-Boot oder Wathose super zu befischen..... und das Beste!!! Man fängt sehr gut. Mein bestes Ergebnis: In drei Stunden vier wunderschöne Meerforellen. 
Meine Größte bisher (Ostern 2008) 64cm 3,7kg 
Im Frühsommer haben wir auch Hornhechte gefangen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

ist selbst dann immer noch n gutes ende. direkt hinter der grenze in kolding da am turm is auch porno


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

??? kaizr, das hab ich jetzt nicht verstanden ???
Oerby und Heijlsminde liegen vor Kolding, direkt an der Ostsee.
Wir sprechen hier von Meerforellen.
Fährst du zum Forellen-Puff?
Dann bist du hier falsch!!!

Gruß zander-ralf


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

nein is ja schon richtig, aber sonderburg bzw Als ist schon naeher dran als kolding.


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

ach lol, nun sehe ich das problem, ich habe mich oben verschrieben. ich meinte kollund nicht kolding


----------



## venni-kisdorf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*



kaizr schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mal mit möchte, ich fahre sehr sehr regelmäßig nach DK rüber. Bin allerdings blutiger Anfänger , aber dafür kann ich einen geräumigen Wagen anbieten und nen netten Schnack.
> 
> Ich studiere in FL und arbeite auch dort. Habe meine Rute immer im Auto und fahre sponton 1-3 mal die Woche rüber.
> 
> mfg fabian


 
Hey Fabian (kaizr),

Danke für das Angebot leider werde ich in nächster Zeit recht wenig Zeit haben das heist in der Woche geht´s überhaupt nicht... aber vielleicht kann man sich ja auch erstmal so treffen im Cafe´oder so um sich erstmal kennen zu lernen und dann mal sehen was daraus wird... vielleicht hast du ja interesse, dann schick doch einfach mal ne PN rüber... 

mfg 
Stephan


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

OK kaizr, von Flensburg bis nach Oerby sind es etwa 80 - 90km, *aber* wir haben immer etwas gefangen. Ein einziges Mal hatten wir keine Meerforelle. Da haben wir die Fliegenruten gegen lange Spinnruten getauscht und fingen jeder ca. 15 Hornhechte.
Ein Stück vor Heijlsminde (Knudshoved) ist eine kleine Bucht. Da habe ich meine schönste und größte Meerforelle gefangen (auf selbstgebundenen Streamer). Den Tag vergesse ich so schnell nicht.
In meinen Augen ist der Kleine Belt das beste Meerforellen-revier in erreichbarer Nähe und ist wunderbar zu befischen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Du hast ja auch Recht, ist eigentlich keine große Entfehrnung fuer nen hot spot. 

Ich werde das definitiv ausprobieren, aber erstmal muss ich mir ne Rute, Rolle und Watjacke kaufen. Dann üben üben üben.

Fliegenfischen hat mehr Reize als bloede die Spinnrute rauskloppen


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Ist beides echt super!
Große Hornhechte gehen auf einen schlanken Mepps-Blinker auch gut ab.
Aber bei Windstille, und dass hatten wir oft, ist Fliegenfischen nicht zu toppen.
Wenn du dir eine Wathose zulegst rate ich dir zu Neopren.
Sie ist teurer aber du wirst es nicht bereuen.
In einer billigen "Gummihose" hast du bei 10°C Wassertemp. nach einer halben Stunde die Schn...e voll!

Die Ecke kann ich wirklich jedem Fliegenfischer bestens empfehlen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## kaizr (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Wathose habe ich schon. Watjacke ist derzeit für mich interessant.

Aber 2 Angler und 5 Meinungen 

daher weiss ich echt nich was ich ausgeben soll.


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*



kaizr schrieb:


> Aber 2 Angler und 5 Meinungen
> 
> daher weiss ich echt nich was ich ausgeben soll.




So wenig wie möglich für gute Qualität 

Nein im Ernst - es kommt ja auch ein bisschen drauf an, wie oft Du die Jacke brauchst. Wenn Du vielleicht 10-mal ans Wasser kommst, muss es keine 300 Euro Jacke sein.

Wichtig ist, das sie sauber schließende Bündchen hat, wasserdicht ist und die Bündchen am Ärmel nicht als "Fliegenschnurfänger" dienen 

Geh am besten in 'nen Laden und frag nach 'nem günstigen Vorjahresmodell. Nimm sie groß genug, dann kannst Du eher was drunterziehen. Ich habe eine Scierra Watjacke ( Nordura ) die ab April bereits zu warm ist !

Hier findest Du vielleicht ja ein paar Anregungen > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=77355


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Ja die ganzen Anregungen habe ich schon gelesen, hat mich nur noch mehr verwirrt. Ich habe hier eine günstige gefunden, die im Sommer sogar evtl. geht und im Winter dann wie du schon sagst die Jacke größer kaufen und dann was warmes drunter ziehen.

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/products_id/993

mfg fabian


----------



## goeddoek (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Genau die "Ärmelverengung" meinte ich als prima Fliegenschnurfänger. Wenn Du nicht Unterarme wie George Foreman hast, wirst Du die Ärmel recht eng stellen. Die Laschen stehen dann wie Tragflächen ab


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*




goeddoek schrieb:


> Genau die "Ärmelverengung" meinte ich als prima Fliegenschnurfänger. Wenn Du nicht Unterarme wie George Foreman hast, wirst Du die Ärmel recht eng stellen. Die Laschen stehen dann wie Tragflächen ab


 
Ach so ..naja ich nehm immer Weckgummis, oder Kabelbinder, oder Strumpfbänder, um meine Regenjacke an den Ärmeln zuzutüdeln


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

hmm, 

kannst du eine Vergleichbare Jacke empfehlen? so bis 80 € ?


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Hey kaizer alter Nordfriese! 

Guck mal hier http://www.efishing.de/sess/utn;jse...40_Sonderangebote/product_overview.shopscript


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

59€ Ron Thompson - AQUASAFE Wading Jacket

Gruß

Matze


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

cool danke fuer die tipps.


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Hab gelesen,das du öfters mal nach Dk fährst!?  

Bin in Sachen Mefo auch noch Anfänger und würd sonst gern mal mitfahren!!!  

Wohne in Kiel, aber komme ursprünglich aus Nordfriesland...

Gruss Matze


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

ja kann dich mitnehmen, wenn du bis Husum kommst. Daran solls nich scheitern.


----------



## Fliegenfischer 69 (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Ja cool! 

Dann meld dich mal wenn du wieder losfährst!? 
Bin aber mit der Fliegenpeitsche unterwegs...

Gruß


----------



## kaizr (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Ja melde mich dann, bin auch ab kommenden WE mit der Fliegenpeitsche am Start.

Rute usw. ist alles bestellt :


----------



## Oceansoul77 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

hallo zander-ralf!

danke für den guten tipp! ich werde in den nächsten wochen mal eine tour nach Heijlsminde in angriff nehmen. 
wo warst du da genau und wie ist es mit camping in der gegend? bist du auch auf fyn gewesen?  gruss, jan


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Flensburg und Dänemark*

Ob er das nach zwei Jahren noch liest ?


----------

